# craigslist gone with the wind



## visenfile (Jan 25, 2015)

Newbie who swore off older US lathes earlier.  Suddenly a local craigslist ad $1000 for an advertized 60" Southbend .  The pics really did not show much and the lathe was promised with two chucks and a faceplate.  This machine was described by a private party as being not needed in a local highschool. On the morning of the 2 day ad I called and left a tel no.  No response and the ad has dropped.  Was this bogus or just snatched up? Probably won't ever know. Just trivia for your reading enjoyment, and to show how fickle the customer (me) can be to his professed choice when the price is an attraction.  Ha Ha


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 25, 2015)

Probably snatched up, good deals don't last long!  I purchased a Walker Turner drill press on Craigslist that came up about 3 miles from my house.  It was in my truck and on it's way home about 20 minutes after the listing was posted!   The seller didn't delete the listing for about 2 more hours.


----------



## visenfile (Jan 26, 2015)

It is heartening, anyway, to know there are so many users and enthusiasts out there.  I probably would have gone to see the machine, if nothing more than to gain experience.  I have copied and reread the "mermac.com" advice article on buying a lathe. Very good I think. Leaning toward the Asian lathes, but it is scary to read about the unavailablity of fairly recent part replacements.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 26, 2015)

visenfile said:


> Leaning toward the Asian lathes, but it is scary to read about the unavailablity of fairly recent part replacements.




This isn't just an import problem though, but a general one. There are a lot of old domestic brands that would be hard to find parts for as well. Check out all the Domestic brands listed on this page, http://www.lathes.co.uk/page21.html most of them would be almost impossible to find OEM parts for.


----------

